# central air system



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have a good source for step by step instructions for a central air system?
I just received a new linear piston pump yesterday, but now I need to know how to use it properly.

The pump came with a 5/8"OD barbed fitting, I imagine I need to hook that into some pvc and then get some valves for the standard airline.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://tedsfishroom.com/2011/01/27/air-in-the-fish-room/


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I've done one before on a rack that had 20 outlets but I'm not sure how you're planning to configure yours... If you like I can post the pics of my old setup as I did a step by step of it for another forum at the time.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

The video on Ted Judy's website is very helpful.
I have questions tho.

Does the size of pvc used matter?
- My pump has a 5/8" OD barb;
- Should I get 3/4" pvc or 1" pvc?

Does the length of the closed loop of pvc have an effect on the total output?


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I was running a stronger amount of PSI (2.9 lbs PSI) than that is rated for and I used 1/2" pvc, closed loop. I attached the correct sized air line to the nipple off the pump and then connected the other end of it to a slip, slip, threaded on the top "t" joint with a brass nipple the same size as the one coming off the pump. 

I would think you'd get more pressure with smaller PVC since it has less room to build up pressure in. 

Hope this helps and makes sense.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A larger pipe size means you are storing more air, as long as the pump is big enough to fill that volume. For aquariums that does not mean much, but I think I would up size it if possible. 
It won't change how many tanks you can handle, or the ultimate output. Whatever the pump can handle that is what you get.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I used 1", the smaller the pipe, the more psi you will lose.

I found an online calculator to help me calculate the pressure drop resulting from different pipe sizes.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pr...pes-d_852.html

It seems that it is better to use larger pipe (55ft of pipe).
If I use 1" pipe, the pressure drop is .01psi
If I use 3/4" pipe, the pressure drop is .05psi
If I use 1/2" pipe, the pressure drop is .39psi


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I used 3/4 inch pvc pipe. I put the fittings together and glued them. I drilled the end cap block off to fit a barbed screw in fitting. I threaded the metal fitting into the pvc endcap. I marked at one foot intervals a marker dot and where I needed a tap I drilled it and inserted a cap. The pump is connected to the pipe through a plastic tubing piece. I dont know what the output of the pump is but I ran 15 or 20 smaller tanks off it with mattenfilters. No tanks were bigger than the one 55 and one 30. The rest being tens and 20s.


----------

